# Hoyt Satori vs Tradtech Titan



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

Having a hard time choosing between a trad tech titan or a hoyt satori. Planning on getting a 17” riser. Switching from a compound bow to traditional for something less mechanical so i dont know alot about trad shooting. Pros and cons of each bow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Both about the same....both good.

You will find this with many of the ILF metal riser combos...inc DAS.....IMO, they all feel pretty close....the feel is more related to riser weight, limb length and quality more than anything. 

TT riser is heavier...so it will feel a little deader in your hand.


----------



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

Beendare said:


> Both about the same....both good.
> 
> You will find this with many of the ILF metal riser combos...inc DAS.....IMO, they all feel pretty close....the feel is more related to riser weight, limb length and quality more than anything.
> 
> TT riser is heavier...so it will feel a little deader in your hand.


Hey thanks for the info!!
Curious, if shooting off a rest on the satori, will the elevated shelf get in the way?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

I really wanted a 17" satori but not having the tapped holes for a quiver really bothered me. Got a great deal on a barely used 17" titan on here. Ive owned 2 other titans in the past so I knew I was getting a nice riser.

To me a kwikee quiver is a must. Lots of benefits to a removable quiver. Its a small reason...but its a big deal for my needs.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

Doofy_13 said:


> I really wanted a 17" satori but not having the tapped holes for a quiver really bothered me. Got a great deal on a barely used 17" titan on here. Ive owned 2 other titans in the past so I knew I was getting a nice riser.
> 
> To me a kwikee quiver is a must. Lots of benefits to a removable quiver. Its a small reason...but its a big deal for my needs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thanks!!
I originally felt the same but i found some quivers that are leather that seem to just strap on to the limbs and thought theyd be pretty nice too. So im a bit less worried about that now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Devinocd said:


> Thanks!!
> I originally felt the same but i found some quivers that are leather that seem to just strap on to the limbs and thought theyd be pretty nice too. So im a bit less worried about that now.
> 
> 
> ...


Ive owned a couple thunderhorns and they are beautiful. Made very well and come in multiple sizes. Check out this link below.
https://thunderhornmfg.com/products/quivers-in-stock 

I like to remove them for less movement in the trees when positioning for a shot and less interference with the arrows that can potentially hit things. 

Hanging the quiver on the tree fletch up so I can use a fletching cover to protect from rain.

Easy removal when breaking it down for packing the bow in the truck for hunts after work. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

Hey these things are great!!! Thanks so much!! I love the look!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

Doofy_13 said:


> Ive owned a couple thunderhorns and they are beautiful. Made very well and come in multiple sizes. Check out this link below.
> https://thunderhornmfg.com/products/quivers-in-stock
> 
> I like to remove them for less movement in the trees when positioning for a shot and less interference with the arrows that can potentially hit things.
> ...


Hey these things are great!! Thanks so much!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Devinocd said:


> Hey these things are great!! Thanks so much!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Youre welcome. The ones Ive owned are the small fry which holds up to 4 arrows. The little rubber grippers slide out though so you could make it just a 3 arrow quiver.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

Doofy_13 said:


> Youre welcome. The ones Ive owned are the small fry which holds up to 4 arrows. The little rubber grippers slide out though so you could make it just a 3 arrow quiver.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Definitly gunna get one of these!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungMarine (Jan 16, 2019)

I have a 19" Satori and it is very nice, but like another poster mentioned, they really should have designed the 17" riser with standard quiver mounting holes. I just picked up a DAS 17" riser since it is tapped for a Kwikee Kwiver. It will likely be my hunting bow next season. The DAS mounting system is quieter and most ILF limbs can be used by just swapping out the bushings so that is something to think about if you intend to use it strictly for hunting.


----------



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

YoungMarine said:


> I have a 19" Satori and it is very nice, but like another poster mentioned, they really should have designed the 17" riser with standard quiver mounting holes. I just picked up a DAS 17" riser since it is tapped for a Kwikee Kwiver. It will likely be my hunting bow next season. The DAS mounting system is quieter and most ILF limbs can be used by just swapping out the bushings so that is something to think about if you intend to use it strictly for hunting.


I havent heard that much about the DAS bows. Are they pretty good? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thumper-tx (Dec 19, 2006)

Das risers are excellent and are the risers that actually started the metal riser / ILF limb hunting bow movement. Three rivers sells them and you can often find a used one.


----------



## Gobblengrunt933 (Jul 8, 2016)

I have a 17” TT titan II and a 17” satori (both for sale here). Very close in shooting characteristics between both if using the same grip (i shot jager med 2.0 on both). The TT always felt more solid and little better shooter. I liked the looks of the satori better. The satori tip to tip is about an inch longer than the titan due to location of limb bolts. The satori side plate is very convenient for tuning if shooting off shelf.


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

I tried the 17 & 21 inch Satori riser and the bigger one felt better, might wanna try all the options before actually purchasing if you can.


----------



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

Where's Bruce? said:


> I tried the 17 & 21 inch Satori riser and the bigger one felt better, might wanna try all the options before actually purchasing if you can.


I really wanted to try and keep the bow down to 60.” Figured the 17” with medium limbs would be good for me (28” draw).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

Gobblengrunt933 said:


> I have a 17” TT titan II and a 17” satori (both for sale here). Very close in shooting characteristics between both if using the same grip (i shot jager med 2.0 on both). The TT always felt more solid and little better shooter. I liked the looks of the satori better. The satori tip to tip is about an inch longer than the titan due to location of limb bolts. The satori side plate is very convenient for tuning if shooting off shelf.


The shelf plate system is part of the reason im leaning towards the satori. Id like to learn shooting off the shelf and i think itll help make it easier to tune. But ive heard nothing but good things about the titan as well. Ugh decisions...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmand (Aug 18, 2015)

Since I'm not privy to your financial status, I'd recommend either of those risers. Have both and like them both. 

My advice would be to concentrate more on the limbs, since in my opinion, they are what make the bow. So many choices out there. I'd recommend TT Black Max wood glass to start with, (can be found used at a reasonable cost) and as you become more experienced, upgrade to a better limb.

ILF is a whole 'nother ball game.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Devinocd said:


> Having a hard time choosing between a trad tech titan or a hoyt satori. Planning on getting a 17” riser. Switching from a compound bow to traditional for something less mechanical so i dont know alot about trad shooting. Pros and cons of each bow?




If possible, I would recommend you shoot them both and see which one feels the best for you. They are both good platforms but they do have a different feel and different features.

I have been shooting a 17" Titan since it's prototype stages over a decade ago. I have shot it in pretty much every configuration possible, and overall I feel it is the best ILF hunting riser on the market. I have tried the other's mentioned and I have yet to find one that I'd trade my Titan for even up.

For a variety of reasons, I'm not a huge fan of the DAS platform but again to each their own. Some prefer it some don't. That doesn't make one right and one wrong, it's just personal preference.

FWIW, I can't speak to the others, but the Titan is flat out bomb proof. My riser has been assembled and disassembled hundreds of times, withstood tens of thousands of shots, in every weather condition known to man. Hot, cold, rain, snow, sleet and everything in between. Dropped from tree stands, dry fired, and probably some things that I don't even remember. In spite of all that, it still looks and acts the same as the day I got it. Nothing has ever come loose, that I didn't intend to loosen.









As I said before, different strokes for different folks and different features aside, you wont find a better made ILF hunting riser, nor will you find a company that stands behind their products better that TradTech/LAS.

They are the best in the business.

KPC


----------



## Gobblengrunt933 (Jul 8, 2016)

I also forgot to add that the satori has a little more centershot than the Titan. This has become important to me especially if using a rest. I think the Titan is better quality though. Can’t go wrong with either.


----------



## cut_of_the_eye (Jan 2, 2019)

Are you hunting? Target shooting? 

I was in your shoes about a month ago- entering trad from shooting a compound. I knew I wanted a shorter ILF for bowhunting. I ended up buying a 19" Satori here in the classifieds with Hoyt limbs. I decided on the Satori because as a beginnner I liked the ease of off-the-shelf shooting. Here are a few notes from my experience:

I was also like you in that I originally wanted a 17" riser for a 60" bow. In my research I came across some minor complaints about the 17" Satori shooting quality. (Although it's important to note that most complaints are about the lack of quiver mount which you say doesn't matter to you,) more experienced trad archers mentioned that the 17" Satori riser's balance isn't perfect, saying that without weight up front the bow tips back post-release. For a beginner like myself, this is likely a non-issue but since I am quite devoted to learning and progressing, I sought a purchase I could not complain about for a generous period of growth. The 17" TT Titan and 17" Das risers looked like great options, and I'm sure I would be content shooting the 17" Satori. (Aesthetically for me it was a toss up. I think each riser is admirable in its own way. But since they are comparable in performance, if you really like the look of one in particular, I would not discount that in your decision.)

After buzzing around the 17" risers, I ended up purchasing a 19" riser and medium limbs for a 62" bow. I moved up a notch in length following the advice to go as long as you can for smoother shooting and better accuracy. When accustomed to hunting with a 30" compound bow with comfortable hunting accuracy to 40yds, I decided that in learning to hunt with a recurve, for my purposes extending accuracy edges above compactness of the bow. So I will acclimate to shooting and handling a 62" in the woods and come the time I'm a better trad archer, if I have an itch, maybe give a 58" a whirl. The 62" bow is a still a little awkward to me to manage in the woods, but I'm quickly normalizing the length by simply carrying it around with me whenever I'm in the woods. We'll see if I'm comfortable enough to leave my compund at home and hunt turkey with the recurve this spring. 

Good luck with your decision, you can't go wrong. Start with a light limb weight BlackMax wood/glass limbs. If you are hunting and anxious to get up to a hunting weight, you could get the lighter set and the set you are working up to and switch back and forth to sense your progress. 

(Experienced archers do chime in if I am providing any bad advice!!)


----------



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

GEREP said:


> If possible, I would recommend you shoot them both and see which one feels the best for you. They are both good platforms but they do have a different feel and different features.
> 
> I have been shooting a 17" Titan since it's prototype stages over a decade ago. I have shot it in pretty much every configuration possible, and overall I feel it is the best ILF hunting riser on the market. I have tried the other's mentioned and I have yet to find one that I'd trade my Titan for even up.
> 
> ...


I really like the sound of the durability you described! Unfortunately i dont have access to the titan where i live unless i just buy it from lancaster. Does the titan cut out provide pretty good centershot for a rest?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

Hey thanks for all the advice!
I want a hunting recurve. I also want something i can stick in my pack if i need too. Which is why i was looking at the 17” with medium limbs. Im a 28” draw and heard this should be good for me.
Ive heard great things about each riser. Which one did you end up going with? I like the micro adjustment on the satori and the elevated shelf. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

cut_of_the_eye said:


> Are you hunting? Target shooting?
> 
> I was in your shoes about a month ago- entering trad from shooting a compound. I knew I wanted a shorter ILF for bowhunting. I ended up buying a 19" Satori here in the classifieds with Hoyt limbs. I decided on the Satori because as a beginnner I liked the ease of off-the-shelf shooting. Here are a few notes from my experience:
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for all the advice!
I want a hunting recurve. I also want something i can stick in my pack if i need too. Which is why i was looking at the 17” with medium limbs. Im a 28” draw and heard this should be good for me.
Ive heard great things about each riser. Which one did you end up going with? I like the micro adjustment on the satori and the elevated shelf. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

oldmand said:


> Since I'm not privy to your financial status, I'd recommend either of those risers. Have both and like them both.
> 
> My advice would be to concentrate more on the limbs, since in my opinion, they are what make the bow. So many choices out there. I'd recommend TT Black Max wood glass to start with, (can be found used at a reasonable cost) and as you become more experienced, upgrade to a better limb.
> 
> ILF is a whole 'nother ball game.


This was kinda my plan. Start with 35# tt black max glass/wood and eventually get some 45# carbon ones. Ive read medium limbs are good for my 28” draw length. My biggest concern is adjustability between a rest and the shelf. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

Gobblengrunt933 said:


> I also forgot to add that the satori has a little more centershot than the Titan. This has become important to me especially if using a rest. I think the Titan is better quality though. Can’t go wrong with either.


Thats kinda important to me as well... by how much?
sorry what do u mean by better quality?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

Would i be able to use a bodoodle timberdoole finger rest with either of these risers if i so desired?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gobblengrunt933 (Jul 8, 2016)

The finish is much better on the Titan in my opinion and is more resistant to scratches and dings. As for centershot, I shoot a springy rest and shoot mainly “super recurve” limbs which readily require the tune to be in true centershot. On a Titan, if the rest is all the way in, my arrows were still just outside of string even with a skinny carbon shaft. On a satori, I can adjust rest inside of centershot even with a large diameter shaft.


----------



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

Gobblengrunt933 said:


> The finish is much better on the Titan in my opinion and is more resistant to scratches and dings. As for centershot, I shoot a springy rest and shoot mainly “super recurve” limbs which readily require the tune to be in true centershot. On a Titan, if the rest is all the way in, my arrows were still just outside of string even with a skinny carbon shaft. On a satori, I can adjust rest inside of centershot even with a large diameter shaft.


Awwh i see... i was thinking about using the bodoodle timberdoodle rest if the shelf doesnt workout for me so that might not work as well on the titan...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Devinocd said:


> I really like the sound of the durability you described! Unfortunately i dont have access to the titan where i live unless i just buy it from lancaster. Does the titan cut out provide pretty good centershot for a rest?



Titan is cut .350 past center.




Devinocd said:


> I like the micro adjustment on the satori and the elevated shelf.


What exactly do you mean by "micro adjustment."

KPC


----------



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

GEREP said:


> Titan is cut .350 past center.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just meant the shelf plate system that the satori utilizes. Just seems that it might make it easier for a beginner. That and the elevated rest. What do you think? Do you know the satori cut out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

If I'm not mistaken, the Satory is cut .440 past center.

FWIW, the Titan can be easily set up to shoot off the shelf with nothing more than a heavy duty furniture pad cut in half. I shot mine that way for years. They are quiet, durable and available for next to nothing at any box store.



















KPC


----------



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

GEREP said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the Satory is cut .440 past center.
> 
> FWIW, the Titan can be easily set up to shoot off the shelf with nothing more than a heavy duty furniture pad cut in half. I shot mine that way for years. They are quiet, durable and available for next to nothing at any box store.
> 
> ...


So im a bit curious about tuning on the titan. Im assuming that if you are shooting to the right you either stiffen the spine, lower the poundage or build the shelf. If its shooting left then you weaken spine, increase poundage or shorten the shelf? Is this the basic idea for off the shelf tuning? Just wondering how adjustments would be made on the titan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

No different than tuning the Satori.

The Satori side plate has multiple "shims" to bring it to your desired center shot.

If you use a felt pad and you need it to be built out more than the thickness of the pad itself, you just put a layer of foam mounting tape cut to shape, between the pad and the riser.



















KPC


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Dan Decker (DDD) on these these forums makes custom shelf kits that work very well. I bought one for a Titan about a month ago and absolutely love it! Added new life to my old Titan. Something to look into.

That said, before I bought Dan's self kit. I was also using furniture pads on my Titan. Pretty much like the pictures mentioned above. Which also works very well. 

I never shot the Satori, so I can't speak on it. I know they both get some pretty good reviews and imagine you cant go wrong with either. See lots of posts where guys like both. Gl on your decision.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I've been shooting the 19" Titan for 5 years and it's nicer than the Satoris I've shot. I wouldn't base my decision on a mechanical adjustable side plate gadget and rest which can be duplicated with something as simple as two furniture pads. I use a feather rest and a DDD side plate but before that a furniture pad side plate.


----------



## johndeere87 (Sep 10, 2009)

I had a 19” Titan. It was a nice riser. Wish I still had it. It can be set up with furniture pads all the way to rest with a plunger. 

I know you didn’t ask but... Morrison has a riser. Hump on the shelf. Drilled and tapped to use a plunger or adjusting screw. As well as two more for rest plunger options. Not quite as main stream as a titan or Hoyt but maintain be worth a look.


----------



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

reddogge said:


> I've been shooting the 19" Titan for 5 years and it's nicer than the Satoris I've shot. I wouldn't base my decision on a mechanical adjustable side plate gadget and rest which can be duplicated with something as simple as two furniture pads. I use a feather rest and a DDD side plate but before that a furniture pad side plate.


Could i use a bodoodle timberdoodle on the titan? Im worried that since the titan has a bit less of a shelf that i might lose options for rests. I believe the satoria has a deeper shelf correct? The only thing turning me away from the furniture pads is their adjustability. How do you change horizontal deviation of the arrow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

johndeere87 said:


> I had a 19” Titan. It was a nice riser. Wish I still had it. It can be set up with furniture pads all the way to rest with a plunger.
> 
> I know you didn’t ask but... Morrison has a riser. Hump on the shelf. Drilled and tapped to use a plunger or adjusting screw. As well as two more for rest plunger options. Not quite as main stream as a titan or Hoyt but maintain be worth a look.


I heard about them and ill definitely look into them! They seem pretty nice and around the same price range. Overall what do people say about them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

Stub said:


> Dan Decker (DDD) on these these forums makes custom shelf kits that work very well. I bought one for a Titan about a month ago and absolutely love it! Added new life to my old Titan. Something to look into.
> 
> That said, before I bought Dan's self kit. I was also using furniture pads on my Titan. Pretty much like the pictures mentioned above. Which also works very well.
> 
> ...


Where can i learn more about these pads and purchase them? They look pretty nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Devinocd said:


> Could i use a bodoodle timberdoodle on the titan? Im worried that since the titan has a bit less of a shelf that i might lose options for restrests.



No offense, but it sounds to me like you are trying to make your riser decision based on a rest you already have. It’s a little like trying to choose a wife based on whether her finger will fit the ring your Grandma gave you. I say pick the right woman for you and the ring won’t matter. 

Out of about 393 recurve rest options, 389 of them will work on which ever riser you choose. 


At the end of the day, a $2 Hoyt Super Rest will perform as well as just about anything out there. Rest assured (no pun intended) that whatever riser you decide on, it can easily be set up to shoot the way you want to. 

It’s fun to think about but you’re making this much more difficult that it needs to be. 

JMHO

KPC


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

You made me curios Devin so I dug through my archery box and found my old *NAP QuikTune* rest just to see what it would look like.

While it's not a *Timberdoodle*, the concept is the same. 

I wasn't about to remove my current rest (Bear Weather Rest) so I just lined it up above to see if it would fit and if it could be adjusted to get the correct centershot. 









While it's not the rest I would choose, I see no reason why I couldn't use it, and easily tune it for my needs.

Hope that helps.

KPC


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Devinocd said:


> Where can i learn more about these pads and purchase them? They look pretty nice!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll pm you Dan's email.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

I'm surprised that he hasn't commented on this thread but a friend of mine uses another very effective way to adjust his center shot.

















A flat head bolt, a set screw, a little Velcro, leather, nylon etc., and whatever it is you would like to build the shelf up with. 

Heck, I used to shoot with a guy that used an old hard rubber motor mount cut to the proper height, mounted it to the shelf with a mounting pad, then covered it with a strip of Velcro.









It just takes a little ingenuity.

KPC


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is my set up, a DDD side plate and TRAP feather rest. Get perfect arrow flight. What more could you ask for? Before the DDD I used a furniture pad.


----------



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

GEREP said:


> You made me curios Devin so I dug through my archery box and found my old *NAP QuikTune* rest just to see what it would look like.
> 
> While it's not a *Timberdoodle*, the concept is the same.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the insight and for the help!
Honestly, it doesnt need to be my timberdoodle. Like i said i plan to try and learn off the shelf. May even look into the weather rest i keep hearin about! I just wanted the option of a highly adjustable rest in case i was having problems with shooting off the shelf. Mainly because ive never shot this way before. 
Im curious, how do you adjust the weather rest to centershot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

Stub said:


> I'll pm you Dan's email.


Hey thanks so much!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtj96 (Sep 28, 2014)

I’m choosing a titan 2 all day. Like the other guy said most of the metal ilf risers are pretty comparable as far as performance. However tradtech is owned by Lancaster archery and they are second to none when it comes to customer service. Hands down the easiest company to deal with.


----------



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

GEREP said:


> No offense, but it sounds to me like you are trying to make your riser decision based on a rest you already have. It’s a little like trying to choose a wife based on whether her finger will fit the ring your Grandma gave you. I say pick the right woman for you and the ring won’t matter.
> 
> Out of about 393 recurve rest options, 389 of them will work on which ever riser you choose.
> 
> ...


Also appreciate the relationship advice. Probably the reason im single hah...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Devinocd said:


> Im curious, how do you adjust the weather rest to centershot?


One of two ways. 

First of all, the Weather Rest is attached by a two sided adhesive pad. If you need to build it out further than one pad will do, you can double or triple up on the pads.

Or, if you really want to get tricky, the Weather Rest can easily be modified for use with a cushion plunger. * Before installation* just take an empty bullet casing and with one sharp strike with a hammer, it will cut out an area for the plunger to fit through.









KPC


----------



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

Are the CD archery wf19 risers worth the money? They sure look pretty cool.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

A lot of top-class target archery use them. They are one of the heaviest metal risers on the market.


----------



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

reddogge said:


> A lot of top-class target archery use them. They are one of the heaviest metal risers on the market.


I do like heavy! Like the look and they seem solid as hell... Only down side is they dont make them in 17” it seems like, which was kinda what i was looking for. I was hoping for a 60” bow so id have to go short limbs and idk if thatd be the greatest option for me. That or go with 62.” How are they as hunting bows?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

I have a Titan 19" my buddy has a Santori, not sure of it's length, both shoot very well. I liked the Titan ILF but had I realized that the Santori came in a 21" very likely my choice would have been the Santori. However, since my draw length is long what shoots best for me is a 25" ILF with long limbs. I can make do with the 64" the Titan provides but making do and really enjoying shooting it isn't the same thing. The best one is the one you enjoy shooting well.
Nick


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, if they are a great target riser I'd say they'd be a great hunting riser, if you like heavy risers.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Devinocd said:


> I do like heavy! Only down side is they dont make them in 17” it seems like, which was kinda what i was looking for. ..



The CD, Morrison, Titan and Satori are all great risers. It simply boils down to what you prefer. I've had a DC, a few Titans, a few Morrisons and now have two 21 Satori risers. I can't think of any riser I'd trade them for. However, if I was looking for a 17" riser, I'd look closely at the "heavy" Morrison and Titan. The Satori 17" model doesn't have sight/quiver bushings and that would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> The CD, Morrison, Titan and Satori are all great risers. It simply boils down to what you prefer. I've had a DC, a few Titans, a few Morrisons and now have two 21 Satori risers. I can't think of any riser I'd trade them for. However, if I was looking for a 17" riser, I'd look closely at the "heavy" Morrison and Titan. The Satori 17" model doesn't have sight/quiver bushings and that would be a deal breaker for me.


Why do you like the satori more than the others? Honestly, id love to try them all and just decide based on preference, but i only have access to the satori. The titan and wf19 id have to buy online. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

owned titans, CD and satori. For all around hunting bow satori hands down, still own it. CD is a bit on heavy side, titan 2 much money to jerry rig a shelf on it. My 2 cents


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Devinocd said:


> Why do you like the satori more than the others? ...


I like the balance, weight, the cut well past center and deflex design. The older I get, the longer I like my bows, so the 21" model is perfect (for me) for a hunting outfit.


----------



## Devinocd (May 7, 2014)

keb said:


> owned titans, CD and satori. For all around hunting bow satori hands down, still own it. CD is a bit on heavy side, titan 2 much money to jerry rig a shelf on it. My 2 cents


I do like the heavier bows. Just what im used to i guess. What do u like about the satori over the CD archery bows?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cut_of_the_eye (Jan 2, 2019)

I ended up going with the 19" Satori with 45# Hoyt limbs. I have a 27" DL. I can easily put this in a pack. I'm currently not into anything shorter. I am following advice to go for as long a setup as I can stomach if distance/accuracy is a priority. I am accustomed to shooting 60-70# compound and wish to eventually hunt with a recurve out to 35 yds. Whether this bow will get me there I do not know. Honestly I don't know if I'll ever get there but I am willing to work hard for it. I am a short man at 5'7 and instinctively I wanted a 58" bow but I was willing to compromise at 62" for long term accuracy goals. I carry this bow around the woods a lot and I don't have any problem banging into stuff. for turkeys I practice canting the bow for kneeling ground shots. For deer I hunt from a tree saddle which gives me plently of clearance. I haven't hunted with it yet though. Maybe will take it out for turkey this spring. So far I haven't given up my compound. Ultimately I hunt to eat and rely on this meat so I must ease the transitition to be sure I am effective in my hunting environment.


----------



## knockhunter (Aug 30, 2004)

I like the looks of that Satori, anybody shooting the 21", or 19" riser with short limbs?

Mike


----------



## Demunds (Feb 23, 2019)

Sorry if it’s been mentioned here, but does anyone use a Morrison Phoenix? I’m still learning with a 35# Sage, but I’ll be looking to upgrade (reasonably) soon.


----------



## woodsmansfinest (May 16, 2018)

Immensely helpful post folks. I got a whitefeather 19" ilf riser, a 17 samick discovery and a 13" vpa. Tuning the bow has become more than 50% of the deal vs my past, shooting one piece or takedown Longbows. It's so much fun and with 3 pairs of limbs I got essentially 9 bows. Each with a variety of weights and speeds... But I got to say that I haven't found my favorite for the 17&19. Filed the back of the white feather flat and it made the grip better but I cant stand the discovery. I gotta say I don't like the grip of the satori having found that the uncomfy seeming "compound" grip is most consistent for me... So, I wanted to throw in the Buffalo riser into the mix and using ilf limbs with brackets for the formula system... Most consistent grip for me personally... So I'll check for a titan as it seems to really be a great package and offers a 19" variety too!


----------



## Stunchy (Aug 12, 2016)

I had to make a similar decision this time last year (which hunting ILF riser to choose from). I went with the 21” Satori, primarily for 2 reasons: I wanted to shoot off the shelf (without fussing with a self built solution that I may or may not be able to replicate when needed) and I liked the looks. I’m happy with my decision because it’s a pleasure to shoot and the shelf works really good. It’s a bit heavier than I would like and because of my long draw I am now mostly using a 23” riser - but I still love my Satori. 

One other note about a quiver. If you detach the quiver before shooting, then I agree with the comments that not having the ability to mount a kwikee quiver is a big downside. However, if you keep your quiver on the bow when shooting, I think the limb mounted quivers are superior. A kwikee quiver is more off center and has more mechanical bits that can rattle and make noise. A limb mounted quiver is closer to the riser and the rubber attachment absorbs vibration and quiets the bow.


----------



## Kevinc1953 (Jul 2, 2020)

GEREP said:


> No offense, but it sounds to me like you are trying to make your riser decision based on a rest you already have. It’s a little like trying to choose a wife based on whether her finger will fit the ring your Grandma gave you. I say pick the right woman for you and the ring won’t matter.
> 
> Out of about 393 recurve rest options, 389 of them will work on which ever riser you choose.
> 
> ...


I’m with you on the super rest. If you get your arrows tuned. That 2.00 rest will keep up with the most expensive rest and plunger combo.


----------

